# Favorite Chocolate for Candy Making



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

I am trying to do as much research as posable before I go forward and start to produce chocolate candies. As I mentioned before in my last post I intend to start of slow and small. I want my candies to be quity candies but not exorbinant in price.. I have seen that there is a wide range in chocolate prices and I was wondering what all of you would suggest as a reasonably priced yet good quality chocolate.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Cocolate candies? You mean pralines; soft cramy centers covered (enrobed) with chocolate? Or stuff like taffy, fudge, and brittles?


There are many different types and brands of chocolate to choose from. One of the best tests is the mouth feel test: Dissolve a small piece of choc. in your mouth. How does it melt? Rub your tongue on the roof of your mouth, does if feel smooth or gritty? There are only 5 ingredients in quality chocolate: Chocolate liquor, cocoa butter, sugar, vanilla and soya lethicin. No other fats, period. Watch out for the "Baker's chocolate (not the brand name) also known as "summer chocolate". In most European countries it can not be called chocolate, but rather "Fett glasur". This is because the cocoa butter has been replaced with an other (cheaper) vegetable fat. Cocoa butter melts right on body temp, so when it goes in your mouth it will melt slowly, but won't leave a clumpy, greasy feeling. 

Start sampling as much as you can, take small amounts, concentrate, and wait at least 10 minutes before trying another type. Just like with wines, there is no "Best" chocolate, but many types and flavours, each one with a specific use and flavour that is to be discovered and respected.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

I guess I men chocolate molds and chocolate covered and dipped candies. Do youj have any suggestions as to what type of chocolate I should use.

TIA,
Kelley


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What you will need is "couveture" or enrobing chocolate. This is the "real" chocolate, no funny substitued fats, no waxes, just pure chocolate. Before using this, it will have to be tempered, and if you've never done this before, it's an entirely new game.

The chocolate has to be brought above the melting point, around 40 Cel, and then cooled down either by 'seeding" or introducing finely chopped couveture to it; or by "tableing" where about 1/3 of the 40 Cel. chocolate is poured on a tabletop, cooled down, then re-introduced to the remainder. The third way is to buy a tempering machine, small ones go for about $3-$500. The working temp. for dark choc. is 32 Cel., and slightly lower for white choc. If you don't temper your chocolate, you will have no shine, take on a grey blotchy appearanace, have no "snap", and look and taste crumbly, and removing un-tempered chocolate from molds is sheer ****. Humidity in your work area also plays a large role, which is why alot of pastry people don't do chocolate or sugar work in the hot summer months. And never, ever, ever store your chocolate or chocolate work in a refrigerator. The humidty condenses on the surface making splotches and dissolving the sugar, making it very un-appealing...


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you so much for all of your wonderful advice. I can’t tell you how much I appreciate it.


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Foodpump, your thoughts please...if I'm freezing a chocolate coated dessert do I still temper the chocolate or will it bloom just from the cold temp anyway?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd use a ganache. Bring heavy cream to a boil and add in chopped chocoalte. Off heat stir smooth and use this to coat your dessert. It will still shine nicely after freezing and the humidty won't affect it as much.

Or you can freeze the dessert without the chocolate, then thaw it, and coat it in tempered choc.


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks foodpump, the ganache will definitely work for this one!


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

OK, I have my chocolate and I want to flavor and color it. First of all I want to know what type of coloring and flavoring to use. Next I need to know when the appropriate time is to introduce these flavors. This may be a very “dah” type question for some of you but for me, a “newbie” it is very important. I want to get things write the first time. Of course there is always room for improvement but I don’t want to start off with a big flop.

Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You're coloring white chocolate, I assume?

Anyway, there are special colors and flavors that are made just for chocolate, and they are oil based. Stay away from anything containing water, unless you are adding it to ganache.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you Momoreg. Actually the water thing was the only thing I new to stay away from. 

Thanks Again,
Kelley:chef:


----------

